# Crate Training...



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

Since the third night of being in her Crate Betty had not cried once (or we haven't heard her) but last night I woke to her howling at about 3am. 

I thought she must really need the toilet so went down to let her out. She did a wee straight away but getting her back in her crate was a nightmare, we cried howled and barked for an hour! I now feel like she hates her crate and I'm dreading putting her in at night again. 

On the plus side her crate was dry when we got up this morning.

Is anyone else having a problem settling them back down in the middle of the night. 

My OH told me I should have ignored her


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey cries when put back in crate in middle of night, thankfully she has not been getting up now, although it is still early days. She also howls when put in during the day but only for a few minutes.

I think once they have finished toilet and being put back in crate best thing to do is ignore them but it is really difficult.

Ours is only nine weeks old and now starting to feel more at home. Which means more howls, more biting especially when trying to brush her, or put lead on.

I am going to start puppy training as soon as possible, more to train me than anything else!

Good luck!

Carol


----------



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you so much, you have made me feel better! Betty is just over 9 weeks now and is definitely getting more bites and more vocal! If I have to leave her in the day we just put her in the kitchen with her crate and another soft bed. She normally cries for 5 - 10 mins but when we come home she is always laid happuly in her bed (never crate) I think she prefers the freedom! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Our boys are fine at night, but if I try to pop them in the crate AT ALL during the day they create blue murder!  I've only had to do it a couple of times, and thankfully it won't be a regular thing, but they didn't stop from the moment they went in to the moment I let them out again...it was really horrid.. 

They also don't like it if we are in a different part of the house, even when I pop the clean washing upstairs into everyone's rooms, they sit at the stairgate and whine until I get back down again.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Our boys are fine at night, but if I try to pop them in the crate AT ALL during the day they create blue murder!  I've only had to do it a couple of times, and thankfully it won't be a regular thing, but they didn't stop from the moment they went in to the moment I let them out again...it was really horrid..
> 
> They also don't like it if we are in a different part of the house, even when I pop the clean washing upstairs into everyone's rooms, they sit at the stairgate and whine until I get back down again.


Ringo was the same way. He has calmed down a lot. I can even sit in the living room and watch TV and he will hang out in the kitchen quietly. He is 5 and a half months old now.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Ringo was the same way. He has calmed down a lot. I can even sit in the living room and watch TV and he will hang out in the kitchen quietly. He is 5 and a half months old now.


Isn't it amazing how quickly that happened?


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Isn't it amazing how quickly that happened?


yeah lol He still cries when I first turn my back away from him, but once he realises I'm not coming back he calms down pretty quickly.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> They also don't like it if we are in a different part of the house, even when I pop the clean washing upstairs into everyone's rooms, they sit at the stairgate and whine until I get back down again.


Nellie still cries if I pop upstairs and leave her downstairs and she follows me EVERYWHERE. She rarely sleeps during the day unless I sit down for awhile or I am at work...although I think it does have its benefits for off lead walks as she will not wonder off as I need to be insight of her. Your boys may grow out of it or I guess like me you will just get use to it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jayded said:


> yeah lol He still cries when I first turn my back away from him, but once he realises I'm not coming back he calms down pretty quickly.


My two react so differently. She is happy I'm not around so she can get into trouble. When she's silent you know something is being stealthily destroyed (Louis strap and two iPhone cords). He will sit at the gate and yelp for me the whole time.


----------



## MarieLeics (Feb 9, 2013)

Hee hee, I know how you are feeling Fay! We have had Benny for 2 nights (8 weeks) and are using the crate. He cried both nights when we put him to bed, and woke once the first night, but when I put him back he cried for 15 mins, then woke up at 5.30..so I just got up then. Last night he cried less (10 mins) when we put him to bed (11pm), but woke at 1.30 and then again at 3.30, and both times cried for 15 mins again when I put him back. However, On all occasions he did need to toilet.
I wonder whether I should not go down at all if he cries and see what happens, or be glad he is clean in the morning and hope he learns soon to hold it through the night! I think i'll just get up again and hope he does not cry for too long when put back! 

let me know how you get on! Remember, you are not alone!
Marie


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am an opinionated mare sometimes and I just wonder why you are choosing to crate and leave these poor little pups on their own at night. It's not how they are meant to live as a species. They all snuggle up together in a litter at night. They draw warmth, security and companionship from each other. Give them what they need and they won't be crying and howling. I know a lot of you crate.....but it seems so totally isolating for a little pup. The more I read, the more I loath them. Sorry, sorry, sorry!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I see what you are saying Cat but I suppose a lot of people don't want to share their bed with their dogs. I suppose we've been lucky with the crate as both of ours settled in their crates straightaway. Now Lola has her own room and loves her bed (no longer crated) and Nina has moved in their too (in her crate). They are both really settled. Sorry for those who are having any trouble.


----------



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

I will happily have Betty in our room once she is toilet trained and when we are at work in the day but I am off work for 6 weeks and with her all say every day bar nipping to the shops, crate training is helping her become toilet trained so until that happens I will keep her in the kitchen


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Faybee said:


> I will happily have Betty in our room once she is toilet trained and when we are at work in the day but I am off work for 6 weeks and with her all say every day bar nipping to the shops, crate training is helping her become toilet trained so until that happens I will keep her in the kitchen


Once it seemed that they got the idea that they were supposed to go outside and not in, I was comfortable snuggling in bed with them. At the same time, I think it really provided Beemer more so than Lexi with a secure place to be as he often went to nap on his own. The other thing is it helped me rest when they were crated as I wasn't worried that they'd get into something that could hurt them and they didn't have an accident there. It reminds me of how my sister brought her first kid into the bed right away but kept the second baby in the crib (mostly cuz the first one was still there). Second one is not maladjusted. In fact she has always been better at entertaining herself and better self soother. Older ones not maladjusted either but tends to be less independent. I think there are pros and cons either way.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Faybee said:


> I will happily have Betty in our room once she is toilet trained and when we are at work in the day but I am off work for 6 weeks and with her all say every day bar nipping to the shops, crate training is helping her become toilet trained so until that happens I will keep her in the kitchen


Still loving autocorrect.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am of the same opinion as Cat. Although mine arrived crate trained I never left mine crying in it day or night. I couldnt bear to listen to them cry for one minute. I think there is a place for a crate, its a good idea for house training as they don't like to mess where they sleep but horrible for them if they cant hold on and are stuck in a crate with their pee or poo. 

Having the crate in my bedroom when they were tiny worked perfectly for me as because they felt happy and secure they slept peacefully and never woke in the night, and because they were in their crate they didn't want to mess in it. 

As soon as mine were house trained I ditched the crate (such an eye-sore anyway!) They sleep in our room still and they dont disturb us and have never had a single accident.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think if you have two dogs its easier because they can be together at night. One on its own needs company and as the owner it's down to you to provide for their needs. Max settled down with Mandy from day one. But when we had our Monica schnauzer Emma she was on her own. She slept on our bed. It worked like a charm. She would toilet on a puppy pad and it worked really well. She grew into a secure, loving, loyal, brave little dog. Nothing fazed her. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------

